# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  *..عالم غريب..*

## إيلاف

*هنالك في ذلك العالم وجدت نفسي ..
لا أعلم كيف دخلته .. وكيف انوجدت به ..
ولكنني أعلم أنني إحدى سكانه ..
عالم غريب .. لم أجد به غير دفء المشاعر ..
وصدق الأحاسيس .. وروعة الأحساس بالحب ..
غريب ذلك العالم .. ولكن رغم غرابته الا انني اشعر بالسعاده لتواجدي فيه ..
لأنني اسكنه ..وحولي قلب صادق يحتويني .. يهتم بي ..
يمد روحي بحنان غريب .. بطاقة غريبه تدفعني لفعل اي شيء ..
امتلئت روحي بطموحات كثيره .. اسعى لتحقيقها ..
لأنك بقربي .. لأنك تتقاسم الحياه معي ..
لأن روحك هي روحي .. وقلبك هو قلبي ..
احساسي بك يتزايد .. وتعلقي بك لا ينتهي ..
حتى انك اعجزت قلمي عن التعبير ..
وأعجزت روحي عن البوح ..
~ أحبك ~*

*إيلاف ..
*

----------


## نور الهدى

خيتو ايلاف 

مشكورة على ما كتبتي خيتو وتسلمين 

احساس جميل يكون لدي عندما اقراء ما كتبته 

بنتظار جديدك خيتو 

ام محمد

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*نعم ..*
*سكنت ذاك العالم الجميل ..*

*أجل أسقيتني دفء المشاعر فيه  ..*

*أرويتني من بحر الحب ..*

*كنت جاهلاً لا أعرف ماهو الحب ..*

*كنت طفلاً لا أدري ما هو ..*

*حتى أسكنتني فيه ..*

*حبيبي عشت عالماً جميل ..*

*أنت من علمتني ذاك العالم ..*

*كيف القاك فيه ..*

*أين أجدك ..*

*لقد أختفيت ..*

*هل أختفيت للابد ..*

*لا بل أني أحلم ..*

*أنا أنتظر هنا ..*

*على هذه الصخره الجميله ..*

*في البستان الجميل ..*

*في الروضة الخضراء ..*

*تلاعب يداي شعرك الجميل ..*

*وتلاطف أناملي وجنتيك البريئتين ..*

*وتتلامس وتتلاحم أناملي بأناملك ..*

*نعم أني ذخلت عالم الحب معك ..*

*ولن أخرج منه ..*

*سأظل في هذه المجره الجنونيه ..*

*انا وانت فقط ..*

*لتعلم بأني ..*

*بأني ..*

*بأني ..*

*~ أحـــبـــك ~* 

*بقلم أمير العاشقين ..*

*ماذا أكتب ..*

*وماذا أعبر عن أعجابي بقلمك عزيزتي إيلاف ..*

*نبض قلمك وروعته تعجبني ..*

*تجعلني أكتب بشوق ..*

*قمت بتجميع أحرف بسيطه ..*

*ورتبتها بشكلاً بيسط جداً ..*

*تعبيراً عن روعة كلاماتك ..*

*عزيزتي الغاليه إيلاف ..*

*شكراً لتلك الانامل الجميله ..*

*وشكراً لتلك الافكار على هذه الحروف ..*

*أبداعاً ماخطه قلمك ..*

*لاتحرمينا من هذا العبير الرائع ..*

*وأستمري وسوف تجديني بكل صفحة تكتبيها ..*

*دمتي على الصحة والعافيه ودام نبض قلمك ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب ..*

*لك خالص تحياتي عزيزتي ..*

*أخــــــــــاك ..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*منيتي ..*
*نبض فؤادي*
*كم تصورت لعيني*
*وقت صحوي ورقادي* 
*بين أطياف الحقيقه والسراب*
*كنت حلمي أنت يا احلى عذاب*
*لك ياركن فؤادي*
*جنة القلب ..*
*وآيات ودادي*
*جل حبي واشتياقي*
*لك إن طال بعادي.*







*إبداع ترسمه حروفك* *إيـــلاف*
*تميزه ثورة الاحاسيس وانطلاقتها*
*لأقف أمامها طويلا ً عاجزه عن كتابة كلمه .*

*أجمل المنى دائما ً*

----------


## إيلاف

*أم محمد ..*
*تواجد متميز تركته هنا في صفحتي المتواضعه ..*
*أشكر لكِ هذا المرور العذب ..*
*دمتي بكل خير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*أمير العاشقين ..*
*دوما متألق في حضورك ..*
*رسمت من الكلمات ما أعجز عن الرد عليها ..*
*أشكرك على مرورك الكريم ..*
*دمت بخير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*شمعه تحترق ..*
*حضور عذب رسمتيه بكلماتكِ المتميزة ..*
*أشكر لكِ هذا الحضور المشجع ..*
*دمتي بكل خير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*هناك في عالم غريب* 
*لكن ليس بعيد*
*في قلب تمنيته حتى اكتسبته*
*حب وحنان وصدق وامان*
*سأبقى بحبي محتفظاً*
*حتى يحين أجلي* 
*فكل مافي الأمر*
*إنني* 
*أحبك*


*كلمات جميلة لها نوع من الرومنسيه االمرهفه*
*واحساسك لتلك الكلمات جميل* 
*نابعه من عقل وقلب طاهر* 
*بارك الله فيك على ماتكرمت به اناملك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## إيلاف

*القلب المرح ..*
*حضور راقي لك شهدته صفحتي البسيطه ..*
*أشكرك لتواجدك الدائم المتميز ..*
*دمت بخير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## زمان

ماشاء الله على ها الكلام الجميل المليء با الاحساس اوتسلمي اخت ايلاف على الكلمات

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أعذريني اختي الغاليه إيلاف لو كنت أستطيع اضافة بعض الكلمات*
*مثل اخواني لاضفت ولاكني للأسف لا أستطيع*
*ولاكني أشكركِ ع الخاطره الجميله*
*التي تنبع من قلبكِ بصدق*
*وسلمت اناملكِ على ماكتبتيه*
*تمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق*
*ولاتحرمينا من عبير قلمكِ*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## ام باسم

مشكوره اختي 
 مررت من هنا فوجد ت

العذوبة قرأت الحروف فوجدتها متوهجة

فأيقنت انها لكاتبة أختارت الإبداع والجمال 

عنوانا لها لقد اجتذبني ياسيدتي تيار حرفك الآسر 

بروعته وعزفه ونزفه

----------


## إيلاف

*زمان ..*
*أشكرك على مرورك الكريم في صفحتي المتواضعه ..*
*ربي يعطيك العافية ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*الضحكة البريئة ..*
*شرف لي وجود اسمكِ على صفحتي المتواضعه ..*
*سعدت كثيرا بكلماتكِ العذبه ..*
*ألف شكر لمروركِ الكريم ..*
*دمتي بكل خير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*أم باسم ..*
*مروركِ عذب كعزف الألحان ..*
*تواجد متميز أسعدني وشجعني للأستمرار ..*
*كل الشكر لكِ ولحروفكِ المرسومه فوق صفحتي ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

ربما كانت مشاركتك هذه قديمة.... ولكني عند تصفحي اذهلتني كلماتها وقرائتها اكثر من مرة لما فيها من احاسيس..
فعلا قلم رائع بين انامك لطيفة...
شكرا ايلاف.. ياسر....

----------


## سعيد درويش

إذا  كانت  المسافات  تفرقنا ..... فالقلوب مجتمعة  في  مكان واحد
 في  كل  الأوقات  أنتي بجانبي .... رغم  كل  الظروف  التي  تقف بيننا
لا  توجد قوة  على وجه الأرض ....  قادرة  على فصل  قلوبنا  عن بعضها
أنتي الأمل الجديد الذي أنتظره  ..... انتي  الشمعة التي  سوف  تنير  طريقي
فبدونك  تكون  الحياة  لا طعم لها  ......  وبدونك  يسدل  الستار  على  قصة  أنتي  بطلتها


كلماتك أختي إيلاف لم أستطع مقاومتها  لصدقها وروعتها فحاولت أن  أكتب مثلك ولكنني لا أستطيع  مجاراتك فقلمك  يتساقط  ذررا وجواهر علنا  نلتقط بعضا  منها  أخيك سعيد

----------


## إيلاف

*yaserali ..*
*أشكرك اخي الكريم على مرورك العطر على كلماتي العابرة ..*
*سعيدة بهذا التواصل المشجع .. لاعدمته ..*
*دمت بخير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*سعيد درويش ..*
*إضافتك جميلة جدا وكلماتك معبرة للغاية ..*
*أشكرك على حضورك العطر ..*
*لاعدمت تواصلك المشجع ..*
*دمت بخير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> *هنالك في ذلك العالم وجدت نفسي ..*
> 
> *لا أعلم كيف دخلته .. وكيف انوجدت به ..*
> *ولكنني أعلم أنني إحدى سكانه ..*
> *عالم غريب .. لم أجد به غير دفء المشاعر ..*
> *وصدق الأحاسيس .. وروعة الأحساس بالحب ..*
> *غريب ذلك العالم .. ولكن رغم غرابته الا انني اشعر بالسعاده لتواجدي فيه ..*
> *لأنني اسكنه ..وحولي قلب صادق يحتويني .. يهتم بي ..*
> *يمد روحي بحنان غريب .. بطاقة غريبه تدفعني لفعل اي شيء ..*
> ...



اختي الكريمه (إيلاف)  والأً اوهنيك على هذه الخاطره الرائعة وثانياُ اسف على التأخير في الرد 
كلماتك جميلة ورائعة سلمت اناملك وربي يهنيك ويسعدك

----------


## أمل الظهور

كما عودتينا عزيزتي إيلاف 

يبقى عبير قلمك دائما متوهج ومتألق 

تسلم الأيادي 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## إيلاف

*القلب الحنون ..*
*الف شكر لجميل مرورك وعبير حروفك التي انتشرت فوق صفحتي البسيطة ..*
*لاعدمت تواصلك الكريم ..*
*دمت بكل خير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*أمل الظهور ..*
*لتواجدكِ العطر أثر كبير في تشجيعي ..*
*اشكر لكِ هذا التواصل .. لاعدمته أخيتي الغالية ..*
*كوني بخيروكوني دوما قريبة ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------

